# صور نادره لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث...............



## meryam 4 jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يرجعه بالسلامه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور نادره لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث...............*

آمين يا ربي يسوع المسيح

رجعهولنا بالسلامة

الف شكر على الصور الحلوة​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور نادره لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث...............*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> آمين يا ربي يسوع المسيح
> 
> رجعهولنا بالسلامة
> 
> الف شكر على الصور الحلوة​



ميرسى فراشه لمرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (27 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يديله الصحة
ميرسي عالصور عيوني ^_^


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (27 أغسطس 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ربنا يديله الصحة
> ميرسي عالصور عيوني ^_^



ميرسى ليكى ارووجه وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

*الله *
*كلها جميلة*
*ميرسى جدا*
*ربنا يديلة الصحة وطول العمر*
*ميرسى يا ميريام*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (27 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *الله *
> *كلها جميلة*
> *ميرسى جدا*
> *ربنا يديلة الصحة وطول العمر*
> *ميرسى يا ميريام*​



يااارب 
ميرسى لمرورك كتييير come with me وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Esther (27 أغسطس 2008)

الصور بجد جميله جداااااااا
عاشت ايديك 
وربنا يرجعه لينا بالسلامه​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (28 أغسطس 2008)

esther قال:


> الصور بجد جميله جداااااااا
> عاشت ايديك
> وربنا يرجعه لينا بالسلامه​



يااااااااارب و ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ربنا يرجعه بالسلامه​





ميرسى يا ميريام على المعلومة الجميلة


ربنا يبارك فيكى

بجد صور روووووعة


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يرجعه بالف سلامه 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على الصور 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MarMar2004 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسي كتي ليكي علي الصور الجميلة دي 
وربنا يرجعه بالف سلامة ويطول في عمره


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (5 سبتمبر 2008)

صوووور كتير حلوووين 


تسلم ايديكي ميريام عادل على الصور الحلوووة والمميزة



وربنا يشفيه ويعافيه ويتحسن بسرعه 






​


----------



## mina_picasso (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*الصور جمدة جداااااااااااااا ملهاش حل مرسي.*


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا ميريام على الصور
بركه صلواته تكون معنا​


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ربنا يرجعه بالسلامه​






*وبراءة الاطفال في عينيه
شكرا" ميريام عادل
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## amjad-ri (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا  على الصور
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## جوزفين سمير (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اعذروني لتقصيري


----------



## مارسيل زكي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جميلة قوي الصور دي يا ترى اين اخذت؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## totty (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرجعه لينا بالف سلامه 

ويديم عليه الصحه والعافيه

ميرسى على الصور الحلوه*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*صور رتئعه ونادره شكرااااااااااااا​*


----------



## ko19koko (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*صور جميلة جدا وحلوة اوى   وربنا يعوضك كيتر  وريجع لينا ابوبنا بالف سلامة وبصحة جيدة*


----------



## كارلوس جون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي ليكي يا مرمر
علي الصور الجميله دي
انا بحب اوي البابا شنوده ربنا يديله الصحه
وطول العمر ويرجعه بالسلامه
ان شاء الله​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (10 أكتوبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يا ميريام على المعلومة الجميلة
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيكى
> ...



ميرسييييييييي ليك انت دودى .. نورت الموضوع .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (10 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا يرجعه بالف سلامه
> مرسىىىىىىىىى على الصور
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسيييييييييي لمرورك الجميييييييييل يا كوكو .. ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (10 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar2004 قال:


> مرسي كتي ليكي علي الصور الجميلة دي
> وربنا يرجعه بالف سلامة ويطول في عمره



ميرسييييييييي كتيييير لمرورك يا مرمر يا حبيبتى .. ربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (10 أكتوبر 2008)

e3tesam قال:


> صوووور كتير حلوووين
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديكي ميريام عادل على الصور الحلوووة والمميزة
> ...



ميرسى كتيييييييير لمرورك الجميل وتشجيعك اعتصام وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (10 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *الصور جمدة جداااااااااااااا ملهاش حل مرسي.*



ميرسييييييييي كتيير مينا لمرورك الجميل .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> شكرا يا ميريام على الصور
> بركه صلواته تكون معنا​



ميرسييييييييييييييي لمرورك الجميل أبانوب .. نورت الموضوع .. ربنا يحافظ عليك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (10 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *وبراءة الاطفال في عينيه
> شكرا" ميريام عادل
> سلام المسيح
> *​



سلام المسيح كليم .. ميرسيييييييي اووووى لمرورك الجميل .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (10 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا  على الصور
> سلام المسيح​*



سلام المسيح أمجد .. ميرسييييييييي جدااا لمرورك الجميل .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مارسيل زكي قال:


> جميلة قوي الصور دي يا ترى اين اخذت؟



صدقينى معنديش معلومات عن الصور دى .. وميرسييييي كتييييير لمرورك مارسيل وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (11 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


>



ميرسييييييييي كتيييييير اوى ليكى يا دونا .. ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (11 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *ربنا يرجعه لينا بالف سلامه
> 
> ويديم عليه الصحه والعافيه
> 
> ميرسى على الصور الحلوه*​



آمين يا الهى ..
وميرسييييييي كتييييييير لمرورك الجميل يا توتى وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (11 أكتوبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *صور رتئعه ونادره شكرااااااااااااا​*



ميرسييييييييييي جدااااااااا لمرورك الجميل أخى النهيسى .. نورت الموضوع .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ko19koko قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا وحلوة اوى   وربنا يعوضك كيتر  وريجع لينا ابوبنا بالف سلامة وبصحة جيدة*



آمين يا الهى ..
وميرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي لمرورك الجميل يا كوكو وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (11 أكتوبر 2008)

كارلوس جون قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي يا مرمر
> علي الصور الجميله دي
> انا بحب اوي البابا شنوده ربنا يديله الصحه
> وطول العمر ويرجعه بالسلامه
> ان شاء الله​*



آمييييييييين ..
ميرسييييييييييييييييي ليك كتيييييييير كارلوس .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (11 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> موضوع جميل



ميرسييييييييييييي جداااااااااا لمرورك لوقا .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

